# Need help!!!! Bloody diarrhea ~~~~~~



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

A few questions! 

Was the bone cooked, and how big was it?

Check out Toby's gums(crucial). Are they nice and pink? Greyish or white?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

A dog having diarrhea lasting longer than 24 hours or that is bloody should be seen by a veterinarian. Waiting longer could be potentially more expensive than not.


----------



## Tobys` mom (May 17, 2007)

*Yes, the bone was cooked...a T-Bone. I don`t know the size because I just discovered him finishing it. His gums are nice and pink and he has been drinking a normal anount of water.*

*Inside he is pretty laid back (always) but outside he is very active, even now, and wants to run and play ball as usual.*

*The number of stools has been low...2 to 3 per day and he has not had any accidents in the house. Just lots of clean up of his tail feathers. I am ready to start cutting, but he has such a beautiful butt, I hate the thought of doing it.*

*I am wondering if he needs to fast again.*

*I also know that blood in stool is or can be very serious. My husband and I are senior citizens and living on a fixed income, thus wondering about waiting until Monday. Carol*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You might call the emergency vet or if you have the number of your vet to see what they have to say. Do you have any pet insurance? If not you might consider getting some for future visits. It will cut down on your expenses. I totally understand about the fixed income.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Is it a LOT of blood? Trace amounts sometimes happen from overly irritated intestinal tract.

Personally, I wouldn't panic over a trace amount just yet. BUT, if it's a LOT and if it continues w/ each BM or gets worse, or you get vomiting as well, then my concern would grow and I'd be off to the vet.

Knowing he ate at least part of a cooked bone, I'd feed some bread to "cushion" what's working it way through.


----------



## Tobys` mom (May 17, 2007)

Not a lot of blood..a couple of clots smaller than a pea then he tried to go some more and it was just streaks of blood down his tail feathers. There is an emergency vet near by but I have heard they charge more than a normal person can afford. I have also read that you shouldn`t give a dog yeast therfore I wonerr about the bread.

I hope no one gets the wrong impression. Toby has been a part of our lives for 4 1/2 years and is the love of our lives after our daughter and granddaughter. Some things you just can`t do. We love him dearly and would do anything we could for him. I was hoping for some advice about diet, etc. until Monday morning. Carol


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

So, no poop, just blood? That's more concerning to me. I was thinking when you get poop and you notice trace amounts of blood in the poop. I don't panic then... 

I'd be more concerned if the dog was straining to go, but only producing blood. That sounds like a problem that, at the very least, needs a call into the vet.

Bread is fine for dogs. When Quiz ate a disposable tin pan, I fed him about 6 slices to pad the gut.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They can have the bread and it will help cushion it as it passes thru his system. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

At the very least, you should be in contact with a vet over the phone. Take the dog's, temp, check the color of his gums, and check the turgidity of his skin for dehydration, provide this info and then do what the vet says. I'd be inclined to not feed him anything until at least speaking with a vet. 5+ days of diarhhea, now bloody, is potentially dangerous and too risky to guess about.


----------



## Tobys` mom (May 17, 2007)

His last BM was at 4PM. It had partially formed stool, some runny. mucous and the two small clots that I could see. He changed spots and tried to do more and that is when it was just blood...enough to stain his hair....bright red.

Our daughter, who is an RN says it sounds to her like he has Colitis. She has 2 Poms and they both had bouts of it with the same symptoms. I will be taking him to the vet but since around 5PM he has been full of energy, happy, gums are pink, no temp, no vomiting. You would never know anything had been wrong. I will call the vet...the best in the area...in the morning and hopefully she will say bring him in Mon. morning. Otherwise, I will do whatever she says. He has eaten a meal since his last BM of rice, egg and a small amount of banana. Just a cup full but he usually has to go pretty soon after eating.
Thank you all for your input. I really appreciate all of you. Carol


----------



## SF Golden (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Toby's Mom- I hope you're little guy will get better soon! In fact, today we called Biscuit's vet because he's experiencing the SAME thing! Our guy did have giardia and it's been a bear to fight off despite a few rounds of meds, consistent good hygiene, etc. I thought he may be having a relapse, so the vet put him on Panacur one last time. We've checked his temp, gums, etc and everything is fine...along with his appetite and energy level. Hang in there...we were worried sick as well!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Just checking in, hope Toby is better this morning. It's almost Monday ... not good for me, but yay for Toby


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thinking of you both...


----------

